# Possible to enable Flash?



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Hi guys,

I love this new site, its so much faster than the old one. I was just wondering though if would be possible to enable Flash BBCode for those of us with Flash signatures?

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Flash isn't available in the default phpBB... I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Andy

If you are good at HTML(which i presume you are due to you knowing flash), 'turn on' HTML in your BBcode sig and then embed the HTML flash movie code into that. It's limited to 500 chrs though, so you will have to initially import the .swf file to size, then you can forget stuff like width and height etc in the html parameters. I think that should work. 

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p.s. Ive just thought, you could also put the sig image into the flash movie, thus freeing up more code space.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yup can try that, thanks Kev(s)... but how do you turn on HTML in signatures? It tells me its OFF but I can't see an enable option.

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Andyman said:


> Yup can try that, thanks Kev(s)... but how do you turn on HTML in signatures? It tells me its OFF but I can't see an enable option.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy.


Andy, i think this is mod that Kev will have to do before you can try it. My post was a gentle nudge for him.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I hate flash. It's annoying, like banner ads. Which is why I have them all turned off.

Not contributing, I know. Just thought I'd have a dig. :wink:


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> I hate flash. It's annoying, like banner ads. Which is why I have them all turned off.
> 
> Not contributing, I know. Just thought I'd have a dig. :wink:


I spy a Unix developer. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Andyman said:


> I spy a Unix developer. :wink:


 

If I had my way I'd ban images too.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> If I had my way I'd ban images too.


Colour and commands with more than 3 letters too I'd imagine. :lol:


----------

